# Lighter Periods



## maaybe2010

I'm only on my second period after MC but they have both been a lot lighter and this time with NO pain :wacko:

Will they stay like this or go back to 'normal'?

:kiss:


----------



## thepurlqueen

I think we've been sharing a lot of "me too" moments! I would like to know this too.

The same thing has happened to me. This is my 2nd cycle and it was so light this month, it was only 2 light days and 1 spotting. My temps went down so I knew it was af, but I still ended up testing twice after to be 100% sure I wasn't like implanting late or something (hopeful.)

Crazy cycles are driving me crazy!


----------



## Dazed

For me they went back to normal. Sorry! I know I wish they stayed that way.


----------



## Starry Night

I've had 3 AFs and they've all been much, much lighter than normal but I've had other cycle issues--they're really short and I've had strange, old clots. But I think I've read that sometimes post-mc AFs are lighter. I wonder if it depends on how much stuff you lost during the actual miscarriage or if it has something to do with hormones. I'm sure with shorter cycles you have less time to build up lining.


----------



## thepurlqueen

Starry Night said:


> I'm sure with shorter cycles you have less time to build up lining.

That's what I am afraid of. Last month was 24 days. I don't think I have had a 24 day cycle in my life. Just adds to the normal stresses of ttc. :nope:


----------



## Starstryder

This has been the first AF for me and it was lighter, shorter but crampier than before but I guess that is just possibly from the Vitex and Evening Primrose Oil. But it did arrive exactly when expected so that gives me some hope. Maybe eventually they even out again?


----------



## susan36

hi . mine has went the total opp i always had very light af,s 3days at max , now on 2nd af after mmc and they are like i was when i was a teenager , heavy and last 5 days , hope they go back to normal soon not used to this lol :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Starry Night said:


> I've had 3 AFs and they've all been much, much lighter than normal but I've had other cycle issues--they're really short and I've had strange, old clots. But I think I've read that sometimes post-mc AFs are lighter. I wonder if it depends on how much stuff you lost during the actual miscarriage or if it has something to do with hormones. I'm sure with shorter cycles you have less time to build up lining.

Hmmm my cycle was 31 days lol


----------



## Kittique

double post >.<


----------



## Kittique

Mine are really off too. First cycle was just 25 days and was soooooooooooo weird. spotted for 5 days before i had flow then it was just light for 2 days with brown old clots and brown dust *tmi tmi gross*..now im on cd 14 no sign of ov or temp rise yet 

hope this sorts itself out soon its not nice ;(


----------



## mummy_blues

how heavy or how light your periods are really depends on the Uterine Lining thickness, and the thickness depends a lot on the amount of estrogen a woman can produce. 
Its quite common than the normal "fertile" estrogen amount is disrupted after a miscarriage.

-Many produce too little estrogen and have a very thin lining thus a light period; usual signs are lack of EWCM or none at all, shorter cycles, vaginal dryness during ovulation.

-Many others produce too much estrogen/have longer cycles and have a very thick lining thus heavy periods with clots; usual sign include more than usual EWCM at strange days or after ovulation, longer cycles, breakouts, ovulation spotting plus occasional random mid cycle spotting.
Too thick and too thin is not suitable for implantation. 

-and the very very very few lucky ones produce just enough estrogen and the ideal uterine thickness to sustain implantation. 

it does take a few cycles for the body to readjust these levels, so everyone is different.


----------



## susan36

hi mummy blues , iv had really light periods for the last 10 years , but regular , does this mean i wont have enough lining to sustain a pregnacy , my last one ended in mmc , now am panicing lol


----------



## maaybe2010

My cycles have been longer than normal but lighter. . . 
Does that mean my body's trying to build it up but it just isn't working?

Oh and no EWCM but then I never noticed that much with my normal periods either :shrug:

x x x x x


----------



## serendippy

susan36 said:


> hi mummy blues , iv had really light periods for the last 10 years , but regular , does this mean i wont have enough lining to sustain a pregnacy , my last one ended in mmc , now am panicing lol

This is my worry too...i hve had very light periods for years..only light bleeding for a couple of days generally, 3 at most. I had a chemical last cycle so must admit i do wonder if lack of lining had summit to do with it.


----------



## thepurlqueen

I am sure that what mummy_blues said is probably true, but I wanted to share for those ladies who might now be worrying.

My af this month was way lighter, and my cycles have been off since my mc, BUT I have always had light periods. Medium day one and then 2, maybe 3 days light flow/spotting. I felt lucky at not having to deal with huge af like my sister does. I have also never been a super abundant ewcm producer either. My point is, I have had 4 successful pregnancies, so it doesn't mean you're doomed completely. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

My grandmother said she never needed anything more than a panty-liner and thought that was normal as she carried six pregnancies to term. So when my mom was a teen she had to beg and plead for pads because my grandma couldn't believe that anyone would need anything more than a liner (she never had to shave her legs either...why couldn't I get those genes???). And then when I was a teen I had to beg and plead with MY mom for the heavy-duty pads because she couldn't believe anyone would need anything more than a regular. ha ha

I hope all of our cycles regulate soon so we can get back to TTC! This stress is just killer.


----------



## maaybe2010

Starry Night said:


> My grandmother said she never needed anything more than a panty-liner and thought that was normal as she carried six pregnancies to term. So when my mom was a teen she had to beg and plead for pads because my grandma couldn't believe that anyone would need anything more than a liner (she never had to shave her legs either...why couldn't I get those genes???). And then when I was a teen I had to beg and plead with MY mom for the heavy-duty pads because she couldn't believe anyone would need anything more than a regular. ha ha
> 
> I hope all of our cycles regulate soon so we can get back to TTC! This stress is just killer.

My grandma never needed to shave her legs either!!


----------



## shiseru

thepurlqueen, thanks for the info

I have always had light periods but my menses has become even shorter and scant after my 2 losses. However, during the ultrasound scan, i was told the lining is fine, just that my progesterone is on the lower side.

After which, i started 2 months ago to take (TCM) traditional chinese medicine, and i can see my menses has improved. It's more regular now.


----------



## mummy_blues

best talk to your doctors and do an internal scan. An internal scan will tell you immediately how thick and suitable your lining is. 
there are too many causes and sometimes no causes to a miscarriage, but if you have repeated miscarriages (more than 2 in a row), but talk to your doctor and see where the problem lies. 
BUt one thing is for sure: 
After a miscarriage, there WILL BE changes and differences in your cycles. It takes time to readjust things and the body can't just jump back right unto fertile phase... 

and when I mean "lighter", you can't compare yourselves to other girls or to your sister or your grandma. You have to compare your current AF to the usual AF you always get BEFORE your miscarriage/pregnancy. I always had 3-4 days of normal heavy AF before I got pregnant. the first AF after DNC for me was "abnormal" in a sense that I had 6 full days of heavy AF plus ovulation spotting and midcycle spotting. 
this is currently my second AF after my DNC and I realised its back to "normal" for me again. 
If you think your AF is still abnormal, your cycles are whacked up, and your get strange spotting all over the cycle; then go to a doctors and he can check whats up with your hormones and probably put you on BCP for 2 weeks or so to re-regulate your hormones.
My ob gyn offered me BCP for 2 weeks after my dnc to bring on my period earlier and re-regulate, But i turned it down because I wanted AF to come by itself and let my body readjust at its own speed.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Mine have been lighter and shorter since my mc in march hun but i think this cycle might be a normal one so mabey things are finaly getting back to normal i hope!!!!! Although id love to have the shorter lighter less painfull period forever lol


----------



## Starry Night

I definitely agree about seeing the doctor. Unfortunately, I think my gp thinks I'm being a hypochondriac but after some persistence I do have an ultrasound lined up for next month.


----------

